# [resolved] To verify your identity for Hotmail, please retype your password



## mabbutt (Oct 7, 2005)

*To verify your identity for Hotmail, please retype your password*

Hi

I am new here and not to sure if this thread is in the correct place. 

I have a laptop running Windows 2000 and have a small problem.

When I try to sign in to Hotmail I get the following error message:

To verify your identity for Hotmail, please retype your password

This only happens on my laptop so I know it is directly related to this machine. I can sign into MSN Messenger 7.5 no problem. However if I try and access Hotmail from MSN Messenger I get re-directed to the sign in page with the same error message.

I have scanned my laptop for viruses and Spyware using several programs. All say the machine is clean.

I am running a fire wall using ZoneAlarm.

Please can somebody advise me if this is a virus on my machine or if there is a known cause with a fix.

Any help is greatly appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Did you try deleting the cookies and then logging in?


----------



## mabbutt (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi

Yes I have deleted all the cookies and tried again. I have also re-installed Internet Explorer and MSN Messenger.

I have disabled all the spyware and virus scanners and fire walls on the laptop.

Nothing changes it though.

I thought somebody else might have had the same problem and could suggest what was wrong and a possible fix ??


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Sorry, you got me. I don't really have any idea, and I don't use Hotmail...


----------



## mabbutt (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi

Just to let you know that I have solved the problem. All I needed to do was adjust the settings in Internet Exploer to allow third party cookies.

It seems that Hotmail uses these for something and will not allow you to log-in unless they have access to them !!

A simply solution in the end.

NB. I tried to use 'Thread Tools' to mark this thread solved but this option was not available.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

It sounded cookie related, good to know. Thanks for the feedback. :smile:


----------

